# Might have broke the bank when I bought this one



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Can someone identify this one? Since I only gave $5.00 for it, I guess I'll keep it, since it sews like a dream.

The man has had it I know since way before Christmas last year. I ask him one time how much he wanted for it. he said 10.00 because it don't have a power cord. I said no, he then came down to 5.00. I didn't like the cabinet it's in, Didn't know back then what I was looking at, have since done some snooping. Well yesterday he had it closed down with more stuff piled on top. I took the junk off and opened the lid and it was the same one he wanted to sell last year. So it came home with me. My 401a power cord fits. So I oiled it up and it sews better that the 401.#

Can anyone tell me what # I have? It don't have the number on the machine like the 401a does. I haven't had time to look up the serial number. It does say made in America on it. It is just a straight stitch machine. All I had to do is change out the bobbin winder tire.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Ruby,

The model number is at the very top of the Forward / Reverse plate. I can see it in your pic, but can't read it.

Sorry but I don't know the model of that machine by sight.

Joe


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Katskitten said:


> Ruby,
> 
> The model number is at the very top of the Forward / Reverse plate. I can see it in your pic, but can't read it.
> 
> ...


Thanks Joe, I found it, it's a 404. I have another question for you. What can I get to cover up those scuff edges on that cabinet? I don't want to redo the whole thing, it's in pretty good shape except for in the front. 

I started another thread on this but don't know what happened to it. It's not showing up.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Ruby said:


> Thanks Joe, I found it, it's a 404. I have another question for you. What can I get to cover up those scuff edges on that cabinet? I don't want to redo the whole thing, it's in pretty good shape except for in the front.
> 
> I started another thread on this but don't know what happened to it. It's not showing up.


I think you question/post endedup in the "what model of Janome" thread...???


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Ruby,

If that cabinet is made from the pressed wood, it won't take stain worth a hoot. I've got a couple that I've tried to touch up with actual wood stain, and the touch up stain you by at ACE Hdwr. It just will not penetrate the wood.

What I'm going to do is buy some Testors model paint in a matching color and paint over the damaged areas. Then I'll use a soft lint free rag ( paper towel ) to shellac over the touch ups and wood.

Joe


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Joe,
You may want to do a test area. I was touching up my DH's cabinet, and put an older style finish on it. It would not cure properly, and I ended up stripping it all down and starting over. Not sure why the finishes weren't compatible, but who knows what was put on originally. Cabinet would have been from the 50's. 

BTW - I finally got the old treadles moved out of the shop and got the back guide and screw off it. If you PM me your address, I can get it in the mail to you.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

I think, but I could be wrong, that the wood used is not a real wood or ply wood or veneer. It think it's pressed wood or a wood byproduct mixed with a binder. More of a composite than wood. The old finishes just won't soak into it.
I think the original finishes to those are more of a sprayed on paint like finish rather than a stain and shellac or varnish. 

That's why I was thinking of an air brush and paint.

Joe


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

You can get a wood retouching in crayon form that might tone it down a bit without getting stuff on the veneer that will peel off. I see it in the grocery store and the hardware store both.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I haven't had a chance to really check it out, but I think that may be the pressed wood. I brought it home yesterday and set it up, then had to get ready to go to a chili cook of at church last night. Then church this morning. We bought a new home phone and it took about two hours to transfer all the numbers to the new one, then had to cook dinner tonight. SOOOO maybe in the morning.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

I'd sure like to go shopping with you sometime and find a beautiful machine like that! Too bad you live 1,000+ miles frome here.*  *


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I know Stef, that same flea market has another 401a. In fact the same guy I got my 401a from. But my 401a is not in as good shape as this 404.

I did go out to my sewing building tonight and check. It IS pressed wood.


----------



## Wildfire_Jewel (Nov 5, 2006)

Take everything off/out of it, rough up the surface and spray paint it your favorite color?


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

Try mixing some minwax Special Walnut (NOT Dark Walnut) stain in a bit of wood filler on a paper plate. Get the kind of wood filler that says paintable and stainable. Mix it really well, then take a bit on your finger and apply it to the areas that are scuffed. Be liberal with it, make sure to press it into the surface well. When it dries, lightly sand the area smooth and dab on a bit of varnish to blend it with the rest of the original finish.


----------

